# House paint off for original paint



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 19, 2020)

Im looking to get a bicycle but it has orange house paint on top of the black original , does anyone know how to get that off? IDK if its oil based or water based.
Thanks!


----------



## Kombicol (Apr 22, 2020)

Graffiti remover or heavy duty oven cleaner and lots of rubbing with 0000 steel wool or fine scotch bright pads
Go slow and test on an inconspicuous area first
Rinse frequently 
Don’t leave the chemicals on too long


----------

